# Fishstreet.com



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

"total solution of aquarium" trustly and reliable" were the first things I saw on their site.I find humor in poor translation.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

MtAnimals said:


> "total solution of aquarium" trustly and reliable" were the first things I saw on their site.I find humor in poor translation.


+1 lol.

Bump: If your looking for decent equipment on the cheap check out Truaqua. I've never had a problem with any of their equipment.


----------



## dodgerblew (Oct 3, 2014)

Gplus, I'm not looking for equipment on the cheap, although I've had good luck with the Jebao pumps in my reef but since I got a gyre I have them packed as backups. I received an email from them today and then saw they had a FW section so thought I'd ask if anyone knows of them or uses them. Thanks for the other website tip.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

I purchased a sump pump from them before. I ordered something from them and from Amazon. My purchase from Fish Street got to me before my 2 day prime shipping did. The company literally sent me the pump overnight when I paid for the cheaper shipping!


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

I use them for all my salt reef power heads (Jebao). They have outlasted any brand names at 1/10th the price. Always arrived in 3-5 days wo transaction problems. Didn't even see FW section. Will have to check it out.


----------

